

Facebook Balks at the Bosom - charlierosefan
http://fredstechblog.blogspot.com/2008/12/facebook-balks-at-bosom.html

======
iamdave
It wouldn't have anything to do with this, would it?

<http://edocket.access.gpo.gov/2008/pdf/E8-29677.pdf>

See pg 38-42

These NEW record keeping regulations extend a NEW recordkeeping requirement to
a LOT of work involving mere nudity, and some with no actual nudity at all,
presented in any way that can be interpreted as "lascivious exhibition of the
genitals or public area" [even if covered] that is produced on or after March
18, 2009

Seems to me that Facebook is just trying to cover it's ass.

~~~
azanar
Breasts aren't considered part of the genitalia, and also breastfeeding isn't
exactly a lascivious display. That they did this does not strike me as a legal
thing, much more a PR thing; they don't want to piss off anyone who is
offended by the display of too much of the wrong area of skin.

------
anthonyrubin
These people must realize that the problem really isn't Facebook. Americans
fear the human body. With the current legal atmosphere their actions are most
prudent.

------
sh1mmer
It's interesting though about the platform for your social network defining
what is acceptable.

I can understand Facebook making a clear decision to have their platform not
be about Porn and sex, but this seems a little bit too far.

